# Bhagat Singh



## bulleshah (May 16, 2006)

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]Dear Friends,[/FONT]

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]On my reading of Indian history and the independence struggle one of the people that I have most time for is Bhagat Singh[/FONT]

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]Martyed at the age of 23 with Sukhdev Thapar and Hariram Rajguru his name remains as a shining example of a shaheed [/FONT]

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]I note howver that recently the neo- Sikhs have begin to appropriate his name - many books and gurudwaras are showing his paintings and pics as a 'keshdhari' Sikh whilst in jail- Some have even coined a story that whilst in jail he reverted from hsi atheist beleifs and became a 'true beleiver'[/FONT]

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]The facts are otherwise:[/FONT]

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif](1) His own letters and writings reflect his non beleif in God[/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif](2) His family who visited him in jail attest that he did not become a keshdhari on his martyrdom[/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif](3) as do the eyewitnessess in jail[/FONT]

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]It is impossible to beleive that such a heroic and ideological man , willing to lay down his life for his principles (even if we dont agree with all of them) would at the last instant turn back on those very beleifs [/FONT]

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]Even is he was a socialist/communist does it make his sacrifice any less ?[/FONT]

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]Most of the violent struggle against the British was left leaning and groups like the RSS , the Akalis et all did little for the independence struggle in comparison.[/FONT]

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]- -[/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]- -[/FONT]

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]Something that might interest you...[/FONT]

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]Chech-out Bhagat Singh's photo on this website supported by Shahid Bhagat Singh Research Committee, Ludhiana...[/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]http://www.shahidbhagatsingh.org/sbsphotos.asp[/FONT]

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]




[/FONT]​ 

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]Not check this one out on one of our Neo-Sikh-Akali website... [/FONT]​[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]http://www.sikh-history.com/sikhhist/personalities/bhagat.html[/FONT]




[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]



[/FONT]​
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]Isn't this laughable ?? planting a beard on bhagat singh...pretty shoddy job too...[/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]Why are the Sikh in the west lying to their own children ?? Grow up guys lest you make yourselves the laughing stock of the world.[/FONT]

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]- -[/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]- -[/FONT]

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]Putting up pictures of Bhagat Singh in Guru-dwara's is an insult to the Guru-dwara as well as to the memory of a great martyr like Bhagat Singh. Those who do that respect neither Sikhism nor Bhagat. He should be respected for what he was and what he stood for. And he did stand for what he believed in till his last breath.[/FONT]

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]It's not just Bhagat Singh the Akali and Neo-Sikh clowns are messing with. Look at how they treat the Dasam-Granth. Almost as if it doesn't exist. It might not be taken as a religious doctrine coz' Sikhism itself promoted scepticism through it's Guru's but the fact that it was written and that too by the Dasam-Pitaah is reason enough for it to be read. By all who believe in him. Or want to.[/FONT]

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]There has been considerable controversy surrounding some of the writings attributed to him, with the suggestion being made that they fail to fit into some aspects of the Sikh religion. Macauliffe, a British officer, was mainly responsible for seeding the question, with an effort to separate Sikhs from Hindus.[/FONT]

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]Now, all the cannons of purchased media are booming against Guru Gobind Singh and his writings and have been even labelled by some as an RSS-Brahminical propaganda. Every-thing Hindu is our enemy they proclaim. Superstitious we all cry.[/FONT]

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]But if we find the _Jutti_ of any Guru we start bowing from a 100 yards to pay our respect . If some body found some stone at some place and said that these are the stones which one of the Guru's used in Modi Khana, we build Big Gurdwawa's and _Mela's_ are held and the stones are worshipped . If some body said that Guru Gobind Singh drank milk in a holed Jug we spend loads of money to pay homage.[/FONT]

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]Now, if some poetic compositions, even if purely literary but definitely seen as Dasam-Guru's work, at some ocassions were collected by Bhai Mani Singh after so many years of the Guru's departure, what is the harm in it ?? Are these worthless than a Jutti and stones ?? [/FONT]

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]The Hindu's too can challenge these Coffee-shop Sikh of Toronto and London. How can we abuse a Brahamin in the domocratic world . The Brahamana is considered preist by the Hindus. An equivalent of the Granthi. The Vedas contain lot of pronography but none of the Hindus or their shakraacharyas have ever raised the question of pronography and it's removal from Vedas .Let us see when ever such demand is raised how do the Hindu devouts rataliate. And if you ask me... I am sure they will give me all the reason in the world to continue to be proud of whatever I believe in. I am a real Sikh. A Sikh-Hindu. Searching for the truth. Maintaining a distance from those who claim to have found it.[/FONT]

*[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]Thanks.[/FONT]*


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Bhagat Singh and the Khalistani.*

Gurfateh

Bhagat Singh was from Arya Samaji Family and as it happend with people with too much logic(Say Kala Afghanism in us) he lost his faith.

He made {censored}y of communism and wrong nationalism as per Lala Lajpat Rai.

As Arya Saamjis controled meadi so he got more publicity and prave men like Madan Lal Dhingra,Moro Panth Pngle ,Baber Akalis and Ghadrites were put behind.

In futre we will know more turth  that at the time of his death he rgrow his hairs on instanc eof Bhai Randheer Singh Ji but even then such person can not be a role model as he was comunisit.


----------



## kds1980 (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Bhagat Singh and the Khalistani.*

"Putting up pictures of Bhagat Singh in Guru-dwara's is an insult to the Guru-dwara as well as to the memory of a great martyr like Bhagat Singh"

yeh and putting up pictures of bhagat singh by congress and projecting
him as their hero is a great respect to him.the same congress who betrayed bhagat singh.

.


----------



## drkhalsa (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Bhagat Singh and the Khalistani.*

Dear Bulleshah



> Most of the violent struggle against the British was left leaning and groups like the RSS , the Akalis et all did little for the independence struggle in comparison.


 
You really make me laugh! and it seems that you are reading History books writtens by your RSS friends big time , but I am not going to disturb you 

here is something interesting saying by Bulleshah 

"*Na kahun abh kee, na kahun tab kee, agar na hote Guru Gobind Singh, to sunnat hoti sab kee.*


*Any way I am also thinking why you are using the Bulleshah as screen name , may be he praised hindusatni too much for their bravery so you are paying the tribute !*


*Jatinder Singh*



*I*


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Bhagat Singh and the Khalistani.*

Gurfateh Veer Saverkar of Hindu Mahasabha often did not like Sangh(Jansangh as political outfit). And in fact we have still Aklis in Pakistan but no RSS and for pleaseant surprise Mr Fake Sinhu we have many of Pakistani Hindus converted To Gurmat.


----------



## rav0615 (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Bhagat Singh and the Khalistani.*

bulleshah

While I have come to respect some of your more nuanced posts on this board, it seems rather plain that the manner in which you present your views indicate an attmept to provoke trouble. I hope I'm wrong.

In any case, let us deal with Bhagat Singh. 

Do you think that Punjabis (Sikhs or otherwise) are _that _thick as to not know that Bhagat Singh was a clean shaven atheist? Do you think that the _only_ reason he is respected and revered is becasue someone decided to put a pagri on his head? If so, then you are sadly mistaken.

Punabis generally (and Sikhs particularly) recognise good people who fight for justice and righteousness. That is the reason he is revered by 'the people'. Whether or not he was a Marxist-atheist or not does not matter. Also, Sikhs see it as an honour that he was born into a Sikh family (not Tat Khalsa or whatever, just Sikh). 

As regards to 'Indian history', most of what we have today (from all aspects and accounts - Sikh, hindu or Muslim) is largely fictitious. The only notable (ie honest) Sikh historians of modern times have been the late Ganda Singh and Khushwant Singh (yes, his politics are dubious at times but he writes first class history). Anyway, people like Bhagat Singh and his memory are hijacked by all and sundry in order to score cheap political points. 

The rest of your post has little to do with Bhagat Singh but I will attempt to address it anyway.

Your general argument on this thread and on many others is that the construction of religious boundaries (or labels) was a British innovation in order to 'divide and rule'. You are correct. But what you consistently fail to realise is that the boudaries have been drawn and they cannot be undrawn. It's too late for that. Why, because Pakistan was created, 1984 happened and people are still getting butchered because of these lines. So where do we go from here? That is the question. Your argument that we should all become 'Sikh-Hindu' (whatever that means), or more accurately, we should just become 'people' again (rather than all these labels) can and perhaps should be seen as noble and idealistic but it is not realistic.


----------



## J.A.T.T (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Bhagat Singh and the Khalistani.*

"The Truth about Shaheed Bhai Bhagat Singh Ji 

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh

In most of the films I have seen about Shaheed Bhai Bhagat Singh Ji, the film producers make a big effort to portray him as an athiest, a person with no faith in waheguru, or in sikhi. They try to show him as someone who would abandon his religion for his country, if his country ever required that sacrifice. In addition to this when they show Bhai Sahib being hanged, he is always shown as a mona. I find this funny as the last picture taken of Bhai Bhagat Singh Ji a few days before his execution shows him in full sikhi saroop of Satguru Sri Guru Gobind Singh Ji Maharaj. Also Bhai Sahib under the influence of Bhai Sahib Bhai Randhir Singh Ji, used to do his nitnem everyday. However these facts, are ignored by the film producers. 

I have typed up chapter 25 of Bhai Sahib Bhai Randhir Singh Ji's autobiography, in which he describes his meeting with Bhai Bhagat Singh Ji:

AT LAST THE day came, It was 6 P.M. on 4th October, 1930. The news of my release was announced and everyone was very happy about it. I was sitting in a blissful solitude within my cell. All the patriots rushed towards my cell to break the news to me and congratulate me. The first to come and congratulate me was Bhai Gajjan Singh (Master). In a matter of minutes other patriots gathered around me and read joyfully the orders of release. I was overwhelmed not so much by the joy of release as by the separation I would have to bear from devoted friends like Bhai Kartar Singh (of Canada). I was overwhelmed by these dual emotions of joy and sorrow when friends came to bid good-bye with loving embraces. The prison officials stood there ready to carry out the order of my release but my feet were reluctant to move away from such dear companions. I embraced everyone of them and after a few affection&shy;ate words with each one of them, I left them all with tears in their eyes. The stream separated from the river at last.

When I went out of these prison-wards I met Mohammed Akbar near the central dome. He was smiling and coming towards me. On seeing me he congratulated me for my release. Inattentive to his felicitations, I told him that it was time that he should fulfil his promise. He should not miss the chance. He smiled and said that he had already made arrangement for the meeting with Bhagat Singh. You could now meet him for full two hours. I asked him if he had taken permission from the Superintendent.

Daroga: Before I found it necessary to ask him, the Superin&shy;tendent was already worried and puzzled and was seeking a way out of a difficult situation. His worry is that you should be quietly released without giving any chance to outsiders to make much noise about your release. He asked me to find a way out of this difficulty. He said, there are regular pickets of people outside, who are waiting for the news of the release of political prisoners. As soon as a political prisoner is released the news spreads like fire and there is a great noise and hubbub of long processions, which are very disturbing to the Government. The Government has issued strict instructions, that the release should be secret and quiet. You see people sitting near the prison gates in regular pickets till sunset you must make some arrangement to send Randhir Singh out secretly and quietly so that we may not be blamed for anything later on.

At that very moment I asked the Superintendent not to worry and suggested to him the plan, saying, "You remember sir, the day Randhir Singh came to this prison, Bhagat Singh who has been sentenced to death submitted an application for permission to meet him, but you rejected it. I believe that if we now allow him to meet Randhir Singh, the meeting may take about two hours. It will quite dark by then and by 8 P.M. we will send Randhir Singh out. Thus strict secrecy about the release will be maintained." The Superintendent was impressed by this suggestion and gladly issued orders to allow this meeting and you can talk freely as long as you like. I will now give you a warder, who will guide you to Bhagat Singh.
So saying, he sent a prison-warder with me and ordered him to permit us to have an unrestricted meeting. Bhagat Singh was taking his daily stroll in the prison compound. He had been told about the permission granted for this meeting. On seeing me he came running towards me. I was standing outside the fence of the courtyard. He came close to the fence and greeted me with great love and affection, bowing low out of reverence. I also folded my hands and greeted him warmly. The warder moved away when we were together. Even the policemen on duty in the compound kept away from us. We were all alone facing each other.

*Bhagat Singh was so overwhelmed by the joy of meeting after months of anxious moments, that tears rolled down his eyes I had hardly met anyone in life who had developed so deep affection and love even before coming into contact with me. It appeared we had known each other for long time. In a rapturous tone he said, "O I can hardly say how happy I am today on having met you at last. Day and night I was restlessly longing for just a short meeting with you. At last the blessed moment has come and my wishes have been fulfilled. After knowing all your great sacrifices and suffering in prison, I had become your keen admirer and passionate devotee. It was the heroism of the great freedom fighters of 1914-15 like you which inspired insignificant patriot like me. All our revolution exploits are nothing compared to the astounding heroic deeds performed by you and your companions. Your own life and struggle for freedom and rights especially impressed me. Munshi Manna Singh perhaps told you with what passionate longing I was thirst&shy;ing to meet you and talk to you. *

*I should say that my inner attachment and admiration for you brought you back to Lahore prison after sixteen years.* *When I first sent a message to you within this prison, that I was anxious to meet you I received your divine command to keep the Sikh symbols (beard and hair). I am prepared to abide by your wishes. I am really ashamed and am prepared to tell you frankly that I removed my hair and beard under pressing circumstances. It was for the service of the country that my companions compelled me to give up the Sikh appearance and disguise myself as a sannyasin. So it is in association with the irreligious people that I was compelled to show disrespect to my religious symbols, but now I will certainly do whatever you wish me to do.*

I was glad to see Bhagat Singh repentant and humble in his present attitude towards religious symbols. I was deeply impressed by his frank statement of facts, but I could not hesitate in expressing my inner feelings and I said:

"Brother Bhagat Singh ji, I am deeply touched by your love for me. I am also impressed by your spirit of service and patriotic zeal, but I must tell you dear brother, that your companions did not give you good advice. You seem to be seeking something very petty and you became a prey to the evil and mischievous suggestions of your companions. Compared to our times the period in which you participated in the freedom struggle, is a period of great awakening. You could fearlessly take part in the freedom struggle and serve your country and humanity as you wished. But you must be knowing that in our times (1914-15) few and rare souls felt inspired to dedicate their lives to the cause of freedom. In the Punjab only a few Sikhs who could be counted on finger-tips were politically awake, felt the patriotic fervor to fight for freedom. There was a great feeling and political opposition to the heroic Ghadar Leaders and patriots who had come from Canada and America. Every child in the Punjab was opposed to them. I will give you only one example of the moral courage of the great patriot of those days. Bhai Nidhan Singh of Chugga village was a great patriot and fighter for freedom, who inspired hundreds of Indians living in foreign countries to come to India and dedicate their lives to freedom struggle. He spent thousands of rupees from his own pocket for freedom struggle. And yet he did not disguise himself. He came openly by sea but the Government at once made elaborate arrangements to arrest him.

He reached India along with his companions without being detected. He could not be arrested. He came to the Punjab and threw himself heart and soul in the freedom struggle. His heroic deeds for the cause of freedom must be known to you. Warrants for his arrest had been issued, his photograph was widely publicized and a price was set on his head. There was an all out attempt to arrest him. He moved swiftly from one place to another organizing the freedom struggle. There was no sympathy and support for these freedom fighters in the public. The patriots depended mostly on Bhai Nidhan Singh for organization and inspiration. Of course in fearlessness there was none so daring as Kartar Singh Sarabha. One day Kartar Singh Sarabha feared that Bhai Nidhan Singh may be arrested. He was the key figure among the freedom fighters and it was necessary that he should not be arrested soon. Keeping only the political interest in view he suggested to Bhai Nidhan Singh that he should dye his beard and thus change his publicized appearance to some extent. Bhai Nidhan Singh boldly answered that he would never do such a thing and tarnish and disgrace his heroism in the freedom fight. "You can use me as best as you like with this appearance only and do not make any suggestions which would make me a coward" he said. His companions wanted him to fall a prey to their evil suggestions but his determination remained unshaken. For organizing the freedom struggle, he traveled twenty to thirty miles a day and sometimes fearlessly passed close by police posts. He performed such heroic deeds compared to which your plans were insignificant. He did not even agree to change the color of his beard, while you went to the extent of removing your hair and beard.

*Bhagat Singh: Actually, I did not murder Saunders. I was of course accused of having murdered him. I considered it a great heroic deed and so took the credit for it. I confessed that I killed Saunders. Whether there was any benefit in it or not, I nevertheless got the credit for the whole deed. Even otherwise there was no escape for me.*

I: The ideal of a true patriot is never to seek such petty joys of empty credits. For the joy of getting worldly praise you did not hesitate to fall from a higher spiritual ideal of becoming an apostate from Sikhism, nor did you ever repent over this fall from a much higher ideal. All that you have achieved by this wrong step is some trumpeting of your name and heroism by some papers. You gave up the Guru's personality for false glory and empty ambition. If you felt that you made a mistake you should have repented and come back to the Khalsa ideal by maintaining a Sikh-like appearance again. Why did you not do it?

*Bhagat Singh: I might have kept the Sikh like appearance again, but then I would have lost the friendship and sympathy of my comrade B.K Dutt. Secondly; I would not have got so much publicity as I am getting now. It is true that my sacrifices are insignificant compared to the sacrifices of the freedom fighters of 1914-15. But after such astounding sacrifices they did not get any publicity or praise in the papers. The Sikh papers had very limited circulation. Even they did not reveal all facts of the heroic deeds of patriots like you, because their timid policy prevented them from writing anything frankly. It is the non-Sikh papers which publicized my name widely and it is through them I have acquired all the glory associated with my name. It is a fact that if I had maintained the Sikh appearance and if I had professed myself to be an orthodox Sikh and kept hair and beard the non-Sikh papers would not have written a word about me, just as they did not write a word about you and your companions. Even out of Sikh papers "The Khalsa Akhbar", Lahore, an urdu paper, dared to write something about you. I know it for certain that Hindu papers are always reluctant to write even a word in praise of Sikh patriots and freedom fighters. They do not like Sikhs being praised for anything. If I had kept hair and beard again and become a Sikh, they would have started belittling me instead of praising me. So I hesitated to keep hair and beard again.*

I: On judging what you have said, my dear Bhagat Singh, your ideal of patriotism is very low and frippery. To make such a show of patriotism and service to the country for personal glory is cheap chauvinism and vain jingoism. The patriots of 1914-15 movement suffered and served the country keeping only the selfless service of the motherland in view. They did not have the slightest thought of such cheap publicity and never even in a dream had any ambition of personal glory. It is only in the company of petty minded and evil-motived people that your mind was misled into such vain thoughts of personal glory. The seeking of eminence through newspapers, and honor and glory through propaganda are all superficial things about which it is rightly said in the Guru-Granth Sahib:

Mad are those who trumpet a man's glory,
Shameless is he who accepts such fame,
He is like a rat who has tied a winnowing basket to his waist,
He now finds it impossible even to get into his hole:

*On hearing this Bhagat Singh was deeply moved and said "The ideal of Sikhism is no doubt very high. The world in general hankers after empty glory only. I also drifted in the same passion for personal glory. But today I have realized that all these things are idle exhibition of vanity, conceit and self-glorification. I would have been fortunate if I had got the opportunity of living in close association with you for at least three or four months. If I had got this opportunity to live in your company for three or four months, I would have gained much and all my shortcomings would have disappeared. Now I will do whatever you ask me to do. You now want me to become a kesha-dhari Sikh. I now admit that I made great mistake. Even contrary to this healthy family tradition, I went against the Guru's instructions and showed irreverence to the Sikh symbols. But there is one more fact, and I would be committing a sin if I conceal it from you. I kept hair and beard merely because there was a long standing tradition in our family to do so. I am very proud to be called a Sikh. But the hard fact is that I was never religious at heart. You will excuse me if I tell you in quite plain terms that at heart I am an atheist. I still do not believe in God. All my companions know it. With all that I am willing to do anything you ask me to do. If you command me, I will keep hair and beard. Alas! if only I had got the opportunity to stay near you a little longer you could have changed my atheistic views.*

I: I am very happy that you have revealed the truth of your inner state of mind and have not concealed what is really in your heart. It is absolutely useless to keep religious symbols like hair and beard while you are an atheist at heart, nor would I be proud of making you do such a thing. I am no more anxious about your coming back to Sikh forms, nor am I sorry that you do not have hair and beard. My only anxiety and wish now is that you should die with faith in God. You will definitely die on the scaffold. It would have been better if your atheism had disappeared before you faced death sentence. Even though you are an atheist remember one thing that you will not die, keep it engraved in your heart that you will not die. You will be born again. Your soul is immortal and ageless. It will never be destroyed. It will be born again and again. Know this for dead certain that you will not die. You will take human birth again. Look within and see what you are? Are you a soul, a spirit (Atmo) or just a lump of flesh and blood? Do you think that this self within you which speaks, understands, thinks, reflects on serving human&shy;ity and expires after doing great deeds, is nothing beyond bones, blood and flesh and do you think it will end with the end of the body? No, never. Your real self will not be destroyed and you will never die".

*On hearing these words which were uttered in an inspired mood (by the Grace of God), Bhagat Singh stood there mute and inwardly moved. For a moment he lost his physical consciousness and his mind soared high. Speechless, he bowed low, as if some unknown power had taken possession of him. For quite sometime he remained absorbed in deep silence. I shook him with my hands and helped him to stand. On his face there was a strange glow. He came nearer me and stretching his hands through the fence he tried to touch my feet. I held his hands in mine and said that only the Guru's feet are worth worship and not human feet.*

*I helped him to stand up and when he had regained control over himself he said "Your words have pierced my heart like an arrow, my disbelief and faithlessness have been terribly shaken, a mag&shy;netic influence has changed my inner being. Deep down in my heart now I believe that I will not die and this belief will remain unshaken in my mind, speech and actions. I am that Spirit that death will not destroy. I will not die. After I give up my body I will be born again. Until my new birth my Atma will remain in everlasting glory. When I die on the scaffold I will die with a great spiritual joy. I was brave through sheer will power and asserted that I did not care for death. Within my heart was the deep hidden sorrow of complete extinction after death. Whenever this thought came to mind there was darkness before my mind. The thought of being reduced to nothing&shy;ness after death created a painful void within my heart. Your words have brought a miraculous change in me. I can now see my future clearly in the light of new consciousness you have given me. The void created by the thoughts of extinction have disappeared. All doubts and delusions have been dispelled.*

*"I have gained much more strength. I will now die with great moral and spiritual courage. Your exalted life has imparted to me the elixir of spirituality and I feel its ennobling influence. I knew one thing about your life that you always say what you have experienced and your words and actions are always in unison. Not only am I convinced that I will not die, and that I am immortal Atma but I am convinced that there is God and you have had a glimpse of Him. So now you will be extremely pleased to learn that your dear Bhagat Singh is a believer in God and he will die with complete spiritual faith in Sikhism, and according to the Sikh terminology, I will face not death but ascension. The word ascension is a beautiful word and reveals that the soul will rise above the body and go beyond death. After leaving my body my spirit will ascend heaven-wards and will never die. It will be born again and will work for the ideal service of the Motherland and the nation. How fruitful has been this meeting with you.*

After this significant end of our meeting we greeted each other and parted in blissful silence. It was quite dark now. I was taken to the office from where I was given unconditional release and sent out of the prison under cover of darkness. I boarded the train from Lahore railway station and came to Amritsar. From Amritsar railway station I walked to the Golden Temple. A Government servant had been given to me to help me in my journey. He carried my bag and bedding and attended to all my needs. Near the clock tower the servant waited with my luggage while I went inside and had a dip in the holy tank. It was 1 A.M. There I sat in peaceful solitude meditating on His Name. I enjoyed this solitude very much. After meditation, I had a mind to meet some friends. But on second thought I wanted to keep this pilgrimage to the Golden Temple, a secret. I knew that if I met some friends there will be unnecessary noise of jubilation about the release and a good deal of trumpeting through processions. I was tempted many times to go and meet Gyani Nahar Singh and Gyani Harbhajan Singh in the Malwai Bunga, but I overcame the temptation. Uptil day break I enjoyed the divine Kirtan of the Golden Temple. Then quietly I slipped out of Amritsar and resumed my journey to Ludhiana.

*Taken from Autobiography of Bhai Sahib Bhai Randhir Singh Ji - Meeting with Bhagat Singh, Whe Great Patriot - Chapter 25"*

http://ikonkaar.blogspot.com/2006/03/truth-about-shaheed-bhai-bhagat-singh.html


----------



## J.A.T.T (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Bhagat Singh and the Khalistani.*






Here's a picture of Shaheed Bhagat Singh Sandhu Ji with his long hair.


----------



## Randip Singh (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Bhagat Singh and the Khalistani.*

I have seen interviews with Bhaghat Singh's relatives and I also know of his descendents in the Namasher area. They confirm he was a commited Atheist. He also rejected his caste/racial alliegance too. I think is his heart his principles were of a good Sikh, however, he saw our people bickering over ritualism, hence his outward renounciation of religion. I stuill think he was spiritually motivated by the Sikh ethos, of Equality, Freedom, Justice.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Bhagat Singh and the Khalistani.*

Gurfateh

Only in film on Bhagat Singh by respected late Ramanand Sagar JI truth is told that he died with uncut hairs.


----------



## bulleshah (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Bhagat Singh and the Khalistani.*

*kds1980,*


```
yeh and putting up pictures of bhagat singh by congress and projecting
him as their hero is a great respect to him.the same congress who betrayed bhagat singh.
```
 

No one betrayed Bhagat Singh. Bhagat Singh betrayed himself. 

OK, He killed a policeman. What happened ?? He was nabbed, charge-sheeted,
produced before a magistrate and the executed. End of story.

He got carried away with all that Lenin-Bukakin-revolution nonsense. Trying to
bring down a Super Power the kind Britan was with a country-made pistol
cannot be called courage. It's fool-hardiness.

*Thanks.*


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Bhagat Singh and the Khalistani.*

Gurfateh
Das agrees to yuo here but this guy wanted to get access to public so he got himslef cohught after putinhg bomb in assembly.

This persono had more to do with repbilcan and socialism and congress was nothing more then pseudo socialist and trying to replce white oppreessors by brown or native opprerssors.Anyway if you visit any Sangh Parivar book store they also try to paint the chin of Bhagat Singh with sknin colour to show him patit.

If you want that can scan it and put it online as some other member put it here and how false people try to do false.


----------



## Randip Singh (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Bhagat Singh and the Khalistani.*



			
				bulleshah said:
			
		

> [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]Dear Friends,[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]On my reading of Indian history and the independence struggle one of the people that I have most time for is Bhagat Singh[/FONT]
> 
> ...


 
Cut the crap...are you one of these *New Age Brahmins?*

www.sikh-history.com is the number one sikh history web site and for you to rubbish it and accuse it of being a Neo-sikh site says more about your mentatlity than about sikh-history.com. If that picture has been doctored then it certainly wasn't by us.

And what the hell is a Sikh-Hindu........sounds like an oxy{censored} to me.:u):


----------



## Admin (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Bhagat Singh and the Khalistani.*

Dear Randip, but why this doctored picture on sikh-history.com ??


----------



## bulleshah (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Bhagat Singh and the Khalistani.*

*J.A.T.T,*

*This picture you provided of Bhagat Singh was taken in 1927 when he was 20.*

*



*

*Check the other picture taken in 1929 when he was 21+*

*



*

*CLICK*

*Thanks.*​


----------



## bulleshah (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Bhagat Singh and the Khalistani.*

*vijaydeepsingh,*

*The photo's I posted have not been scanned. **The photos are from*
*a site supported by Shahid Bhagat Singh Research Committee, Ludhiana*
*with a view to make available the original Photographs and documents*
*of Shahid Bhagat Singh and his Copatriots alongwith documnets and*
*photographs of Indian Independence Strugle.*

*Not some Pathetic Toronto/London Sipahi putting doctored photos of Bhagat Singh*
*on sikhhistory. Are they so desperate for a hero??*

*Thanks.*


----------



## kds1980 (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Bhagat Singh and the Khalistani.*



			
				bulleshah said:
			
		

> *kds1980,*
> 
> ```
> yeh and putting up pictures of bhagat singh by congress and projecting
> ...


it is a well known fact that gandhi could have saved bhagat singh.
http://www.boloji.com/people/04002.htm
That's why it was so benumbing to the nation, when Bhagat Singh died. Most possibly, he could have been saved with an effort by the Congress in general, and the Mahatma in particular. But that was not supposed to be.
__________________________________________
even in the film on bhagat singh it is shown that 
after the death of bhagat singh the suppoters were saying "gandhi hai hai" .


----------



## Randip Singh (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Bhagat Singh and the Khalistani.*



			
				Aman Singh said:
			
		

> Dear Randip, but why this doctored picture on sikh-history.com ??


 
These pictures have been taken from sources in good faith. If they have been doctored we will remove them. However, there is no doubt Bhagat Singh had a turban and beard right up to about 20.

However, the dimwitted accusation this *New Age Brahmin* *Bulleshah *  :down:  is making has no basis. He is just on Sikh forums to create trouble. He is an internet troll and fool who has been defeated (and probably banned) from in the Sikh-History.com Forums. Unfortunately when you come to the www.sikh-history.com forums you had better know your history darn well or you will be shot down. This Bullehshah (or his alias) was shot down in all likelyhood, hence his attacks.


----------



## bulleshah (May 19, 2006)

*Re: Bhagat Singh and the Khalistani.*

*kds1980,*


```
it is a well known fact that gandhi could have saved bhagat singh.
http://www.boloji.com/people/04002.htm
That's why it was so benumbing to the nation, when Bhagat Singh died.
Most possibly, he could have been saved with an effort by the Congress
in general, and the Mahatma in particular. But that was not supposed to be.
__________________________________________
even in the film on bhagat singh it is shown that 
after the death of bhagat singh the suppoters were saying
"gandhi hai hai".
```
 

Bhagat Singh and two others had sent off a letter to the Viceroy because their friends coaxed them to do so.
But in that letter they had not asked for clemency. Instead they asked the Viceroy to treat them as prisoners
of war and hence to shoot them rather than hang them. With this letter now available, it is no use lamenting
on Gandhiji's stand, whatever that was, because Bhagat Singh did not relish the idea of asking for a pardon.
This is evident from the fact that a friend of his (Prannath Mehta) visited him in the jail on March 20 with a
draft letter for clemency but he declined to sign it. 

It will be proper to sit in judgment on the matter only after knowing the background of the Gandhi-Irwin pact.
This first ever agreement between the Raj and the Congress came after two years of turmoil in the country
in the form of a non-violent civil disobedience struggle. After the Congress passed its Poorna Swaraj resolution
in December 1929, Gandhiji devised the 450-kilometre Dandi March to shake the rural people out of inaction
and break the Salt Law, as a token of disobedience. The chain of events that followed showed that the extent
of sacrifice needed for a non-violent struggle was no less than what was required for a violent struggle. Apart
from making monetary and career sacrifices, the participants showed, in the face of police torture, a level of
physical courage that would have been required in a violent struggle. By December that year almost all leaders,
including Gandhiji, were rounded up and jails in the country were full. Finally, thanks to the mediation of
moderates like Tej Bahadur Sapru, the government came forward to talk to the satyagrahis. As a precondition
the leaders were released in January 1931. Gandhiji stayed in Delhi where later he convened a meeting of the
Congress Working Committee. 

Accounts of the parleys between the Congress and the government between February 17 and March 5 indicate
that frequently there were delicate moments of stalemate, long arguments over a phrase or a word, objections
from colleagues and so on. Many a time Gandhiji was seen off by the Viceroy after midnight and the former
would walk down to his residence at Dr. Mukhtar Ahmad Ansari's house, which was 8 km away. *It was on this*
*occasion that Winston Churchill made the nasty remark describing Gandhiji as a half-naked fakir.*
*Disturbed by **the endless discussions, he had said: "It is alarming and nauseating to see Mr. Gandhi,*
_*a seditious Middle Temple **lawyer, now posing as a fakir of a type well known in the East, striding*_
_*half-naked up the steps of the **Viceregal Palace... to parley on equal terms with the representative*_
*of the King Emperor." *

The outcome of the talks was a mixed one. Each leader was unhappy about specific parts of the pact.
Subhas Chandra Bose, for example, told the leftists among Congressmen: "Between us and the British
lies an ocean of blood and a mountain of corpses. Nothing on earth can induce us to accept this compromise
which Gandhiji had signed." On the whole, the Congress had to accept the pact because the Working
Committee was with Gandhiji at every stage of the discussions. But the militants and their supporters
would not have it. What is the use of a truce that does not get amnesty for Bhagat Singh and his colleagues?
Wherever Gandhiji went, youngsters with red flags encountered him with questions; sometimes he was even
manhandled. At the All India Congress Committee (AICC) meeting in Karachi they shouted: "Gandhi's truce
sent Bhagat Singh to the gallows." 

WHILE parading through history, it would be unfair to Gandhiji if one does not record his efforts in this case.
He was not a mere politician but a humanist at the core. He got 90,000 political prisoners other than
satyagrahis released under the pretext of "relieving political tension". He did plead for the commutation
of the death sentence of the three heroes, Bhagat Singh, Rajguru and Sukhdev, also. But he did not succeed
because the Viceroy's moves were governed from England and these three were a challenge to the Raj and
thus were not thought fit for pardon. In fact, he wrote a letter to the Viceroy on the day of their execution,
pleading fervently for commutation, not knowing that the letter would be too late.

Otherwise a leader who spearheaded a successful, unique, non-violent agitation that attracted the attention
of the press the world over and drew millions, including women and children who showed a rare spirit of sacrifice,
need not have made so many concessions to the government. In such a situation he could not have been
expected to win on the major issue of commutation of death sentences.

*He said in Karachi: "I might have done one more thing, you say. I might have made the *
*commutation a term of settlement. It could not be done so. And to threaten withdrawal now*
*would be a breach of faith." But this should not be taken as a manifestation of a lukewarm*
*feeling towards Bhagat Singh. *

These are the things that made Gandhi a Mahatma. You give your word, you keep that word.

*Thanks.*


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (May 19, 2006)

*Re: Bhagat Singh and the Khalistani.*

GurfatehBro Bulleshah Ji,

The picture of Bhagat Singh as given below was also with Mandinder Jeet Singh bitta of Anti Terrostst Front and he had as claimed to be real one.
can you see the the chains in the hand of Bhagat Singh Ji,


As per Bitta these are the photos of him taken in jail and that also was told that he was jailed only after bombing assembly.At that time he was likke the way you want him to be.

But at his end as his last photo is one which is attached by das.

So he went into jail without hairs but in jail he grew that up.


In fact mnay terrosists or freedom figherts whichever you call them in Kahlistan movment also did change the face for covert operations.

In das's depratment many Sikhs may have to change the face,Das even had to wear helmet once.
but unlike in hindus when once say eaten beef,always outcaste(say father of das keeps utensiles separte for das).

but here we have mechanism of Tankha ie reconversion and sometime pardoning by faith.

It is what Svatrana Veer Sarkar conceptulsied in his book Gomantak.


anyway in orrisa still we ahve that reconverts from chrisitnaity to Hindusim as per thier Shankracharyas are not allowed in Commone Hindu Temple but ,speacial Swastik Temples are to be made for them.


Yuo could see that in Harmandir Sahib ,we have had white Ragi Chris Mony Singh.but we can not have negro Brahmin in Jagganth Temple.

This is insptire of the fact that we have whole procedure to make a neggro  Brahmin by Jagyopweet Sanskara as meanioned in various Samritis or Brahman Granthas.

Das was disccusing this with Brother Balbeerr Singh Ji,that in Gurmat both Ygyopweet and Cicumsention are not discouraged but,what is encouraged is to understand their meanings.


Forgive das if das ever un intenetonaly offended you.Das is at oyu side as in gurmatwe do not have concept of good or evil and all is good as God is in all.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (May 20, 2006)

*Re: Bhagat Singh and the Khalistani.*

Gurfateh

when some one see Death nearby and is not the belver,then two options come
1.either die without fight.
2.Become belvier

As non belivers are there who commit sucide more.

By the way his book were  writtan much beorfe he died.


----------



## bulleshah (May 20, 2006)

*Re: Bhagat Singh and the Khalistani.*

_"one friend asked me to pray. When informed of my atheism, he said, "During your last days
you will begin to believe". I said, No, dear Sir, it shall not be. I will think that to be
an act of degradation and demoralization on my part. For selfish motives I am not going to
pray. Readers and friends, "Is this vanity"? If it is, I stand for it."_
* --- Bhagat Singh ---* 

"In May 1927 I was arrested at Lahore. The arrest was a surprise. I was quite unaware of
(he fact that the police wanted me. All of a sudden while passing through a garden I found
myself surrounded by police. To my own surprise, I was very calm at that time. I did not
feel any sensation, neither did I experience any excitement. I was taken into police custody.
Next day I was taken to the Railway Police lock-up where I was to pass full one month.
After many day's conversation with the Police officials I guessed that they had some
information regarding my connexion with the Kakori Party and my other activities in connexion
with the revolutionary movement. They told me that I had been to Lucknow while the trial was
going on there, that I had negotiated a certain scheme about their rescue, that after obtaining
their approval, we had procured some bombs, that by way of test one of the bombs was thrown
in the crowd on the occasion of Dussehra 1926. They further informed me, in my interest,
that if I could give any statement throwing some light on the activities of the revolutionary
party, I was not to be imprisoned but on the contrary set free and rewarded even without being
produced as an approver in the Court. I laughed at the proposal. It was all humbug. People
holding ideas like ours do not throw bombs on their own innocent people. One fine morning
Mr. New man, the then Senior Superintendent of C.I.D., came to me. And after much sympathetic
talk with me imparted-to him-the extremely sad news that if I did not give any statement as
demanded by them, they would be forced to send me up for trial for conspiracy to wage war in
connexion with Kakori Case and for brutal murders in connexion with Dussehra Bomb outrage.
And he further informed me that they had evidence enough to get me convicted and hanged.
In those days I believed-though I was quite innocent-the police could do it if they desired.
That very day certain police officials began to persuade me to offer my prayers to God regularly
both the times. Now I-was an atheist. I wanted to settle for myself whether it was in the days
of peace and enjoyment alone that I could boast of being an atheist or whether during such
hard times as well I could stick to those principles of mine. After great consideration I decided
that I could not lead myself to believe in and pray to God. No, I never did. That was the real
test and I came, out successful. Never for a moment did I desire to save my neck at the cost of
certain other things. So I was a staunch disbeliever : and have ever since been. It was not an
easy job to stand that test. 'Belief' softens the hardships, even can make them pleasant. In God
man can find very strong consolation and support. Without Him, I man has to depend upon himself.
To stand upon one's own legs amid storms and hurricanes is not a child's play. At such testing
moments, vanity-if any-evaporates, and man cannot dare to defy the general beliefs, if he does,
then we must conclude that he has got certain other strength than mere vanity. This is exactly 
the situation now. Judgment is already too well known. Within a week it is to be pronounced. What
is the consolation with the exception of the idea that I am going to sacrifice my life for a cause ?
A God-believing Hindu might be expecting to be reborn as a king, a Muslim or a Christian might dream
of the luxuries to be- enjoyed in paradise and the reward he is to get for his sufferings and
sacrifices. But what am I to expect? I know the moment the rope is fitted round my neck and rafters
removed, from under my feet. that will be the final moment-that will be the last moment. I, or to be
more precise, my soul, as interpreted in the metaphysical terminology, shall all be finished there.
Nothing further. A short life of struggle with no such magnificent end, shall in itself be the reward
if I have the courage to take it in that light. That is all. With no selfish motive, or desire to be
awarded here or hereafter, quite disinterestedly have I devoted my life to the cause of independence,
because I could not do otherwise. The day we find a great number of men and women with this psychology
who cannot devote themselves to anything else than the service of mankind and emancipation of the
suffering humanity; that day shall inaugurate the era of liberty. Not to become a king, nor to gain
any other rewards here, or in the next birth or after death in paradise, shall they be inspired to
challenge the oppressors, exploiters, and tyrants, but to cast off the yoke of serfdom from the neck
of humanity and to establish liberty and peace shall they tread this-to their individual selves
perilous and to their noble selves the only glorious imaginable-path. Is the pride in their noble
cause to be - misinterpreted as vanity? Who dares to utter such an abominable epithet? To him,
I say either he is a fool or a knave. Let us forgive him for he can not realize the depth, the emotion,
the sentiment and the noble feelings that surge in that heart. His heart is dead as a mere lump of flesh,
his eyes are-weak, the evils of other interests having been cast over them."
"Self-reliance is always liable to be interpreted as vanity. It is sad and miserable but there is no help." 


*"It is my mode of thinking that has made me an atheist. I don't know whether in my case belief in God
and offering of daily prayers which I consider to be most selfish and degraded act on the part of man,
whether these prayers can prove to be helpful or they shall make my case worse still. I have read of
atheists facing all troubles quite boldly, so am I trying to stand like a man with an erect head to
the last; even on the gallows."
*

*Why I am an Athiest - Bhagat Singh*

*Letters and Essays by Bhagat Singh*

*Letter to Father*

*Thanks.*


----------



## bulleshah (May 20, 2006)

*Re: Bhagat Singh and the Khalistani.*

*Bhagat Singh's Original Photographs *​ 



*



​**At the age of 11 years*
​*



*
*At the Age of 17 years*





*



*
*At the age of 20 years first police arrest 1927







At the age of 21+ years 1929



*

*Bhagat Singh’s Orginal Photographs*

*Thanks.*

​


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (May 20, 2006)

*Re: Bhagat Singh and the Khalistani.*

Gurfateh

Das jsut want to ask again that whyn in second last picture thier ins chain in his hands?

and say two way his writings can be.
1.Sent to his father some days before his death.

2.obtained by prison authoriteis after his death.

in case one there could some gap for his become beliver and we can not rule out.But das can say that it clould be a hoax as Sarbha or Uddham Singh did show some faith at end but that does not means for him.

2.Matter from prison aothroty can nver be aouthanic without invstigations as Baba Ram Singh's letter were used to divide Sikhs and Hindus aganst Muslims and Chrsitains by then ruler as under the policy of didvde and rule.


----------



## bulleshah (May 20, 2006)

*Re: Bhagat Singh and the Khalistani.*

*vijaydeepsingh,*

We don't see things the way they are.
We see things the way we are.

And say since when did the Hindu, Muslims, Sikh, Christians
become seperate races ??

If I am not wrong Guru Nanak did not
fall from a passing comet.
Nor was he born to a virgin mother.
How come Sikh are seperate race ??

*Thanks.*


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (May 20, 2006)

*Re: Bhagat Singh and the Khalistani.*

Gurfateh

Das can say at least one thing.

Treu Muslim is Haq Haq Agah Satge.

True Chrsitain in holy Ghost

True Sikh in jiavt Mukt sate.

all are one.

Das jsut repeats that only he behold Jews as branch of Aryan or Brahmins.And Jionism and fascism is over.

coming to Hindu das can find that Hindu and jew can not interconvert as they forsake Vedas or Old Tesetment,which proves that they are also one.

das could not consider this thing that Sikhs could be race at all as someone say martial race as Guru tells us to behold Race of Human as One(ie God).


And by this yes Guru Nanak was born from virgen as Lord Jesus.

Yes he was fallen into gruop commts.

yuo know who was his form then.

It was Lord Murugana,Subrmaniyam,due to been nursed by kritkas was named also by another name?

do you know that common name of that from in North India?


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (May 23, 2006)

Gurfateh

Stroy of Bhagat Singh being non beliver came into limelight after Mrs Indira Gandhi decalred emergency.

she got support from cpi ie communist party of India,who were in term dancing on the tune of USSR.

They overtook press(print media) and Eduactional institution.

Das in collage age fought with the help of Hindu brothers to stop false parpogandd of communsts but here das can say that supporter of Hindusim is singing thier tune.

And cpi is always false.and hindutva people do soetime join them but in Gurmat Damdami Taksal rather revetred various Naxalites into Gurmat.


----------



## ramamidhun (Sep 27, 2010)

I Salute the Shaheed Bhagat Singh..Who is the real face of Freedom rather than those Ghandi and Nehru


----------

